# Craftsman 109 Spindle Adapter (Or, I cannot believe I was afraid of threading!)



## Twmaster (Feb 20, 2011)

This evening I spent some quality time in my workshop. Earlier today I took a trip to a buddy's shop in OKC to use his bandsaw. I cut me off a half dozen 1" long chunks from a bar of 1" 12L14 hex.

Hiding in one of those chunks was this spindle adapter. This is for the old Craftsman/Dunlap model 109 lathes. The 109 has a very tiny spindle (1/2"-20 thread is typical). Finding good accessories for these is not easy. So the easy way is to have a spindle adapter. This goes from 1/2"-20 to 3/4"-16 like found on the Taig and Sherline lathes. This way you can use good US made chucks, faceplates etc.

Anyhow, after thinking for a bit how I wanted to make these I got busy and 2 hours later this popped out of the little hunk of bar.

Over the time I've been a member here I've read everything I've seen posted about single point threading. I don't know why but it always sorta made me break out in a sweat thinking about this operation.

Anyhow, it's a piece of cake. CAKE I SAY!!

As my lathe does not have a thread dial I simply ran the spindle by hand back and forth with an improvised crank handle.

I'm tickled pink needless to say.

Operations were really straight forward. 

Face the ends. Center drill, drill with a 1/4" bit, enlarge hole with a 29/64 drill, tap for 1/2"-20 using a center in the tailstock to keep the tap aligned.

I have a nice little arbor with 1/2"-20 threads that I put in my ER-25 collet chuck and used as the holder for the remaining machining.

Next turn the part you want to thread down to just a hair under 3/4". Set compound to 29 degrees, align your 60 degree tool to the part, make a skim cut and check pitch with a gauge. 

All looks great, cut some threads. I stopped periodically to see if a 3/4" die would spin on. When it did I just cleaned the threads up with the die. I made an undercut at the ends of the threads. Chamfer some edges. Done. 

I spun a Taig 4 Jaw chuck onto the thing and it seated just like it belonged there! WOOOO!!

Anyhow. I applied more than a few things I learned here from the lot of you guys. Thank you. Thank you.


----------



## Twmaster (Feb 20, 2011)

Crap. Wrong forum. Mods, please move this. Geez what a ding-dong I am today.


----------



## Foozer (Feb 20, 2011)

Yup did the same thing for bout the same reason, to use a Taig chuck, 3 jaw soft model. Drilled and tapped a piece 1/2-20 to fit then threaded it it place bit by bit. Ran a die over it to clean up. Taig chuck is much nicer.

Robert


----------



## dsquire (Feb 20, 2011)

Twmaster  said:
			
		

> Crap. Wrong forum. Mods, please move this. Geez what a ding-dong I am today.



Twmaster 

OK, I have moved the topic for you. Nice job by the way. Just goes to show what you can do if you give it a good try. :bow: :bow:

Cheers 

Don


----------



## steamer (Feb 20, 2011)

Hey Don! Good for you!

There , that wasn't so hard now was it? ;D

Glad you did it. I don't see enough people single pointing anymore.  And your right, there are a lot more chucks available at 3/4-16.

My favorite saying when doing something for the first time....Go slow and think about what your doing....

GoodONYA!


----------



## cfellows (Feb 20, 2011)

Nice, Mike. I'm always a little skittish about operations involving the lathe spindle. However, if you make a mistake you can always do it again!

Chuck


----------



## dsquire (Feb 20, 2011)

steamer  said:
			
		

> Hey Don! Good for you!
> 
> There , that wasn't so hard now was it? ;D
> 
> ...



Steamer

All I did was move the thread to the correct forum. *Twmaster* deserves the credit for making the adapter. :bow:

Cheers 

Don


----------



## rleete (Feb 20, 2011)

Single pointing is one of those things that even some of the old hands dislike. I find it one of the most satisfying operations, because it's so nice to be able to make a thread without having a die.

Congrats, and glad you took the leap to make the part.


----------



## steamer (Feb 20, 2011)

dsquire  said:
			
		

> Steamer
> 
> All I did was move the thread to the correct forum. *Twmaster* deserves the credit for making the adapter. :bow:
> 
> ...






OOOOPS My bad....I shouldn't type at that hour in the morning before coffee  MIKE!!!:big:


Dave


----------



## Deanofid (Feb 21, 2011)

Looks like it turned out great, Mike. I like your use of a hex on one end. When I did mine, I made
it round with a hole for a pin wrench. Yours doesn't need a special wrench! Good thinking.

Single pointing is one of those things I look at as fun. I never get tired of it, after all these years. Maybe 
I'm simple minded or something, but I like doing it.


----------



## Twmaster (Feb 22, 2011)

Thanks for the kinds words folks. this evening I made another of these parts. I learned a lot from the first one. The second is much better in my view. 

Dean, it just seemed logical to use a hunk of hex bar. No fussing with finding the right tommy bar and such.

Now that I have done some basic single point threads I'm up for more. 

Again, I want to thank the collective wisdom of you folks here on HMEM.


----------



## Foozer (Feb 22, 2011)

Twmaster  said:
			
		

> I learned a lot from the first one. The second is much better in my view.



Check out Deans site for more 109 stuff, good info there

Robert


----------



## Twmaster (Feb 22, 2011)

Foozer  said:
			
		

> Check out Deans site for more 109 stuff, good info there



BTDT.


----------



## Tin Falcon (Feb 22, 2011)

Nice work that is on one of my to do lists somewhere. 
A couple of thoughts the Ebay vendor 800 what does sell some nice import chucks with the 1/2 20 thread to fit the old 109. 
I purchased one of the 3/4 chuck with the idea of boring out to 1" for my edestal. But not enough material so I will like make an adapter so it can be used on one of the 109s i have. 
as far as a thread dial ,if the thread is an even multiple of the lead screw no thread dial is needed. 
Tin


----------



## Twmaster (Feb 22, 2011)

Tin,

I was soooo tempted to buy one of those Machinex5 lathes that were on eBay last year. 

While I have no complaint about the chucks 800Watt sells I am concerned about how much overhang and the weight of those chucks. Especially considering the thin spindle of the 109. The Taig and Sherline chucks are nice and compact. Combine that with the 1/4" this adds to the distance from the spindle nose I think this is a better solution.


----------



## Foozer (Feb 22, 2011)

Twmaster  said:
			
		

> concerned about how much overhang and the weight of those chucks.



BTDT 

Robert


----------



## Tin Falcon (Feb 23, 2011)

800 watt sells two styles of chucks the "long" ones like come on and are sold for use with the Seig 7 X lathes and the thin style Tommy bar chuck like those for Taig and Sherline. IIRC both can be had with the craftsman spindle thread. I purchases a 2 1/2 inch 4 jaw scroll type with Tommy bars.
Tin


----------



## Twmaster (Feb 23, 2011)

Ok, that sounds perfect for your 109. I was not aware he sells the shorter chucks that fit 1/2"-20 threads.


----------



## Deanofid (Feb 24, 2011)

Tin Falcon  said:
			
		

> I purchases a 2 1/2 inch 4 jaw scroll type with Tommy bars.
> Tin



Tin, tell me about that chuck, would you? How do you like it, runout, perceived quality, etc? I've thought about one of those 800Watt tommy bar chucks for my small lathe, but don't want to buy if it's not up to snuff.
Thanks.


----------



## Tin Falcon (Feb 24, 2011)

1) run out do not know have not mounted it yet.
2) quality good to excellent I did run the jaws in and out a couple times . the fit seem good to excellent nothing seems to rattle or move about that shouldn't. jaws move fairly smoothly may be some tiny burs left behind . the face has a hole milled out that may have been a name brand badge location or may be for balance not sure.
Tin


----------



## Deanofid (Feb 24, 2011)

Thanks Tin.


----------



## AR1911 (Apr 5, 2011)

Foozer  said:
			
		

> Check out Deans site for more 109 stuff, good info there
> 
> Robert



And what site would that be?


----------



## Twmaster (Apr 5, 2011)

Click the link in his signature....


----------



## rcsec (Apr 16, 2014)

I know I'm late to this party but I have a neglected 109 that's new to me.  I'm interested in the imported 1/2 x 20 threaded chuck that was available on ebay; a more compact design.  I don't see a listing for one or the seller.  Since I don't know his exact name I tried 800 watt & 800watt; no luck.  

Are the chucks still available or does someone know his ebay ID?

Thanks,
Ray


----------



## Twmaster (Jul 26, 2014)

RC....

Sorry I'm late to the party....

IT seems 800watt is gone or has changed usernames. I have not seen any of the little scroll chucks on FeeBay to directly fit the old 109. I have seen some NOS and used chucks that fit. And of course there is always the Bison chucks at $460!!!

I'm working on an adapter to attach the little 2" chucks that are all over FeeBay to the 109. (if anybody else here cares) 

Cheers!

--
Mike


----------



## Tin Falcon (Jul 26, 2014)

TW I think people care. While the 109  may not be the most usable ,most popular vintage hobby lathe it is a piece of history that deserves preservation. And IMHO machine tools deserve use and exercise .
the biggest down side of these machines is affordable tooling an accessories. 

There was a guy least week wanting info on these machines as he is restoring one. 
Tin


----------



## Wizard69 (Jul 26, 2014)

Tin Falcon said:


> TW I think people care. While the 109  may not be the most usable ,most popular vintage hobby lathe it is a piece of history that deserves preservation. And IMHO machine tools deserve use and exercise .


If you expect to keep,them in working order.  


> the biggest down side of these machines is affordable tooling an accessories.


I know this has been a huge problem personally for me.   It is easy to buy the base machine but getting everything you need to make that machine useful is expensive.   This is more so on a mill than a lathe but they both have their issues. 

This is one reason I will be looking at CNC when I actually do get that mill as it effectively eliminates the need for many tools or accessories.  I'm still debating if it is worth it on my 9x20.   


> There was a guy least week wanting info on these machines as he is restoring one.
> 
> Tin




I haven't spent much time on E-bay at all, I really try to avoid it.   There are alternatives though, I know there was a guy in New England running a business selling all sorts of used lathes and parts.    One just needs to practice a bit on Google.


----------



## Twmaster (Jul 27, 2014)

There are a couple of groups dedicated to the old 109 family of lathes on Yahoo Groups.

I'm a moderator on one group. In the years since I've been working with machine tools I've developed a soft spot for the much maligned 109 lathe. Yep, it's small, it's weak and it's not very well made. But they sold tens of thousands of them. Over the years I've made parts and accessories for the 109. Once my shop gets back up and running I'll be devoting more time to that pursuit.


----------

